# Help! HT 2.1 System Suggestions?



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Currently there are just too many Home Theater (HTIB) 2.1 options!!! Does anyone have any recommendations between the following 2.1 HTIB systems?

Sony Bravia - DAVX10 ($599.99)
Pioneer - HTZ-370DV ($329.95)
Denon - S-302 ($1699)
Sharp - SD-SP10 ($350)
Samsung - HT-X200 ($314.95)
Philips - HTS6600 ($450)
JVC - DD3 ($750)
Panasonic - SC-PTX7 ($599)
Klipsh - CS-500 ($999)
LG - LFD790 ($280)
BOSE - 321 GS Series 2 ($1000)

I listened to the Bose 321 system that one of my co-workers purchased and found that it really lacked mid-range voice in movies. I could really use some recommendations!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Unless you really hate the feel of $100 bills in your pocket, avoid the Bose.

Rather than suggest a specific HTIB, I'll offer these guidelines:

Look for a system that comes with a separate AVR so that you can ditch the speakers down the road (speakers are usualy the weakest part of a HTIB)

If that AVR has HDMI 1.1 or better input (not just passthrough, but actually uses the HDMI for audio), all the better to listen to Dolby TrueHD.

Strongly consider separates. For the price of that $1000 Bose system, you could get an Onkyo 705 from Circuit City, Pair of Infinity Beta Floor standers off ebay, and an X-sub from AV123. This will tear apart most 2.1 HTIBs.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't help you with any of your choices either, as I'm not familiar with any HTIB..
I have heard good reports though about the Onkyo system..
Other than that..eugovector has given you some good advice..


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

I agree. No HTIB

Keep checking U-Bid for a receiver. (Marantz 4001-$219)
http://www.ubid.com/electronics/home-audio/

Oppo DV-981HD $229
http://www.oppodigital.com/dv981hd/dv981hd_index.html

Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE $348
http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/cbm170/cbm170.html

Dayton SUB-120 12" 150 Watt Powered Subwoofer $148 (Also check Amazon.com)
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-635


$944 plus shipping. :T:yay:


----------

